
Why Industrial Farms Are Good for the Environment - helloworld
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/25/opinion/sunday/why-industrial-farms-are-good-for-the-environment.html
======
helloworld
This part surprised me:

 _Many food shoppers have difficulty comprehending the scale and complexity
facing modern farmers, especially those who compete in a global marketplace.
For example, the median lettuce field is managed by a farmer who has 1,373
football fields of that plant to oversee._

